# double glazing



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

My RV has full, glass, double glazing all round apart from the windscreen.
On the drivers door, the portion of the window that slides to open, the seal has gone on the glazing and there is misting within.
So, if I take the window out (doesn't look too bad a job but definately a sunny weekend job!) does anyone know of a company that will re-vacume the glazing and reseal?
I havent even considered a replacement from Georgieboy in the States cos I'm certain I'll be talking telephone numbers! 8O  
.........unless the lovely Linda can cme up with anything? 8)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Double Glazing*

Hi

I have never heard of the proceedure you mention and am interested in replies.

Is it not possible to have one made in the UK? I am thinking along the lines of small family double glazing firm etc etc.

Russell


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Double Glazing*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> I have never heard of the proceedure you mention and am interested in replies.
> Is it not possible to have one made in the UK? I am thinking along the lines of small family double glazing firm etc etc.
> Russell


Hmmmmm, never actually thought of that, but it can't harm to ask!
Only problem might be matching up the tinting.

Ta


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

The double glazed units are not generally vacuum sealed. What is the spacer bar made of ? is it black rubber type or aluminium ?

Should,nt be no problem for a glass shop to re-seal the unit for you just depends on the thickness of the spacer bar.

Cheers Mark


----------



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Zaskar

Kelly's Glass Ltd
Wolverhampton WV10 7LL
Tel 01922 417508

They specialize with broken or misted up double glazed units in American Motorhomes. They have overnight parking and elec hook ups.
Ask for Kevin Kelly (An American RV owner of 30years) I have no idea about his prices etc. but worth giving him a ring. 

Chris


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Any double glazing unit manufacturer should be able to fettle it. The hard part is separating the glass from the old spacer bar. DG units mist up usually because the moisture absorbing granules have absorbed all they can! When they split the unit down make sure they replace the granules with new or you'll be in the same boat again in no time.

Good luck

Dazzer


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Moisture absorbing crystals ....... Usually use desiccant or more commonly known as silica gel. 

Generally in vehicle double glazing they use whats known as swiggle strip which is a black rubber with built in spacer and desiccant and will bend to all different shapes making it ideal for odd shapes


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Swiggle strip! must remember that one Mark next time I'm cleaning the double glazing in the Eura


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Condor said:


> Hi Zaskar
> 
> Kelly's Glass Ltd
> Wolverhampton WV10 7LL
> ...


Very many thanks everyone, 'specially Chris  
I've made a note of the number and will ring today.
cheers


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Condor said:


> Kelly's Glass Ltd
> Wolverhampton WV10 7LL
> Tel 01922 417508
> 
> ...


...and so it was! 

About £60 if he can clean up/ re-use / re-seal my glass
or
about £120 if he has to order new glass to match.

Apparantly, the "misting" doesn't always come off and the older it is, the harder to remove, so if your's is misted, get it done sooner, rather than later. 8)

Cheers Chris


----------

